# "Pay Respect" Room



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

ie:Opposite of Flame Room.

Also called: "Pay Homage to........." Room or: 
"We are not worthy" room.......

To contain topics such as Holly Valance, Kylie Minogue etc.........

Worth a punt I say........


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Worth a punt I say........


As is an 'Other Marques Forum' for all the folk who move on to Porkers etc but still like to hang out here. However it is a suggestion that is studiously and constantly ignored, so I wouldn't hold yer breath


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I agree. Sounds like a good idea. Both rooms that is.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

On one condition...

We get to call it the "I'm lovin' it Room"


----------

